# Droid 2 running Ice Cream Sandwich



## happy2472 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good day/evening to all .... i am a converted iphone lover and now all android ... i have my wifes old Droid 2 ( she just gos the S3 ) and i updated it to ice cream sandwich ... it was obv rooted ... my question is ... does it stay rooted? or is there a process i need to do to re-root the droid 2????


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

There's no official ICS firmware for the Droid 2.

All custom ROMs are rooted by default.


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes if you are going to a custom ics from it should keep root

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

